# New Years Plans



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

What is everyone doing for New Years? 

I'm going to try and make it to midnight but I have a feeling I won't. 

My Daughter is old enough to understand the ball dropping though so I may give it a shot so she can see it. She's never been up past 10 so I don't know if she'll make it either!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

im working until 4pm then off. my brother and nephew are coming to mine so it should be a good night. back in work the following day though.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Staying home this year with the family. We will have snacks, movies and game playing. My parents may come over and play cards with us and their grandkids. I may even win a little money.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Spending it with my son who just turned 20. I don't generally do anything for New Years. I took this week off from work as I'm still trying to get back on my feet from Sandy. So I might organize the basement or do some plumbing.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

For new years we r having a party with family and friends. I am going to make snacks and dip get a new deck of cards and we r going to watch the ball drop!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I think there will be some gaming going on. My grown kids and their spouses will be here. I think they are planning some $5 buy in poker....yeah, we're high rollers here. I think they are planning on some tipsy fruit ninja as well...very entertaining to watch


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

Have to work until 2pm on 12/31.

Will bring the chooks in for shrimp and champagne at 8 pm (they go to sleep early).

Watch the ball drop.

Okay, the last two are fibs. I'll fall asleep on the coach at 8:45, my loving wife will wake me at 11:57, get a kiss and send me to bed, just like the past five years. Pretty boring, huh?


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

We have been painting my dads workshop floor so hopefully if its dry we will be dancing on that if not we will be in the house. We are having a party for friends family and customers of my dads business ( he has set up a garage at home this year) nibbles lots of drink and probs have the dance games on the Xbox too for added entertainment


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Blah, working both days and too early in the morning the day after. Will be an early to bed night for me.


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

Austin said:


> What is everyone doing for New Years?
> 
> I'm going to try and make it to midnight but I have a feeling I won't.
> 
> My Daughter is old enough to understand the ball dropping though so I may give it a shot so she can see it. She's never been up past 10 so I don't know if she'll make it either!


austin
happy holidays
I'm having a ball with chicks. want up log in my Treehouse messages, but forgot my login name and password. can you help me?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Everyone have a good time? 

I was right, I went to be early.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes we did, the kids won some of my money, we watched the ball drop and everybody went to bed soon after. Good times had by all.


----------

